# Haute Route



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This is now at the top of my sports and travel bucket list

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-M29rBstEQ


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

That looks like fun!

A shorter (but harder stages) race in the US is the Everest Challenge. 29,035 feet in two days. There is a "tourist" division in addition to fields for licensed racers.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

ericm979 said:


> That looks like fun!
> 
> A shorter (but harder stages) race in the US is the Everest Challenge. 29,035 feet in two days. There is a "tourist" division in addition to fields for licensed racers.


It definitely looks like a lot of fun (and pain). We need more of these things in the states!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> It definitely looks like a lot of fun (and pain). We need more of these things in the states!


So, apparently this is happening next year in the Rockies. I'm interested, but admittedly intimidated. 

Mavic Rockies 2017 | Haute Route


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

All signed up. Goal is to finish and not be the lanterne rouge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh snap! If you guys decide to do it and want a partner in crime, let me know. I might be interested. I am looking to do something crazy next year and this and the Ultimate Challenge in Utah are at the top of the list right now.


----------

